# Mini-Lofts?



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

My friend wants to keep a few pigeons and he doesnt want to keep too many so

he wont build a bigger loft. I heard somewhere around their are mini-lofts like a 

4x4 with 4 legs or a bit bigger, has anyone heard of these, or knows of a 
supplier?

I would appreciate your help. 

thnx 

Elvis


----------



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

*Working on one*

I am attempting to build a mini-loft. I am salvaging a childrens raised platform playset. My pij has been living indoors in a cage. He gets a lot of free fly time. The goal is to have a loft 4x4x8.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Pigeon supply stores*

Just a few days ago Pigeon Pal submitted some links you may want to check out.I am about to rush out the door for my kids swim class, but scroll to the top of this page to Search.Type in Pigeon Supplies, and it will take you to his posting and you can go from there.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I cant seem to find it. Maybe you find it for me when your back.

elvis


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

okay thnx i found it


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

There is no information on mini-lofts or even large lofts.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would think You could build one That size no problem. Perhaps 3x5 and say 4 foot in hight from the legs. That way your birds could get a little exercise. Make your door large enough for cleaning. Say 20 x 24.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*I have one!*

I have a "mini loft" on four legs. Primarily for the reason that my neighbors wouldn't like a gajillion pigeons right next door since I live in the suburbs. It's actually a rabbit hutch I transformed by adding V-perches and tweaking a little bit. It looks pretty basic, I paid $50 for it, but it was worth not having to build my own.  LOL. I'm going to paint it over my Spring Break. Look around in classifieds and stuff and you could probably find a good deal. Here's a picture...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey,

You should have seen the mini lofts, that kids had in the 40's !  What you got there is a real beauty !!

If you need a diagram , just go to the AU site, and build it to 1/2, or 1/4 scale. This is where you need to enlist the help of a parent or guardian or some adult with skills in carpentry.

If you take the cost of a "kids" outfit now a days, with shoes, etc. You can build a 1st class mini-loft !! A promise of some good grades, just might do the trick !!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Good idea Warren. Make'm work for it. lol
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Somewhat mini?*

I knew that there was a link about smaller lofts in here somewhere, but I was pressed for time yesterday.ZigzagMarquis found this link, so check this out:

 http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

elvis_911 said:


> My friend wants to keep a few pigeons and he doesnt want to keep too many...



The thing is with pigeons... its easy to start with a few and wind up with A LOT... I'm learning... I started with 6 the first week of Sept 04. I now have 21 out there in the loft now! That's almost a 300% increase in 6 months. Pigeons do know how to reproduce! 

If your friend really wants to just keep a few birds... I'd STRONGLY encourage him or her to get all Hens or all Cock-birds. My inclination would be to suggest all Hens, but then one would still have to deal with them pairing up and leading the life of lesbians and laying infertile eggs... where as I'd wonder if a few Cock-birds together could result in some viscious cock-fights.

Anyway, PigeonPal2002 here has 4 birds (giant runts) and has been successful keeping them at zero population growth.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

yea but they take about a year to make their first egg. and theirs methods of population control lol.

Elvis


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*All one sex.*

I liked the part about lesbian birds, I used to have some, but once they met a cock... WOAH DID THEY CHANGE!  Now they are sitting on eggs. I'd also maybe suggest some type of larger bird, as they are more hardy, usually more calm and better for beginners. At least from ym experiences...


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

theres some mini lofts i found on the net.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The first one you have is similar to the one we have in mind to build for a starter, pretty easy to construct and cool looking with some imagination maybe some painted graphics outside?But the third picture, well it puts me in mind of, "Come on listen to my story 'bout a man named Jed, a poor mountain man, barely kept his familiy fed ...!'


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

lol!!, the 3rd one was an a little "  "


elvis


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi all,
I belive I have a mini-loft at my house but Iam not sure it is really a loft. I will have to send some pics to you guys.
Taylor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Victor,

*But the third picture, well it puts me in mind of, "Come on listen to my story 'bout a man named Jed, a poor mountain man, barely kept his familiy fed ...!' *

Victor..LOLOL...That is EXACTLY what it looks like. We are dating ourselves here...I would be surprised if many of the youngsters on the board would know we are talking about the "Beverly Hillbillies!"

Thanks for the chuckle  
Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The Beverly Hillbillies*

I am glad that it brought a chuckle to someone. Actually the thought just rolled out of my head since it looks so much like Uncle Jed's automobile! I can just see cousin Ellie Mae playing with her pigeons.HEY,younger people on the board, surely most of you know the old classic show, don't you? If not,sure enough,check it out on Nickleodeon TV."Ya'll come back now, ya hear?!"


----------



## Elinore (Mar 14, 2005)

elvis_911 said:


> yea but they take about a year to make their first egg. and theirs methods of population control lol.
> 
> Elvis



What is this about a year to make thier first egg? I got 6 pigeons just over 2 weeks ago, and now have two pairs sitting on eggs....

Elinore


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, i mean if you get them when they're youngsters the start mating in around 6-9 months..

Elvis


----------

